# Das gegenteil von &nbsp



## Commek (3. Februar 2002)

Kann mich jemand noch erinnern was das gegenteil von &nbsp war? Also das was breite abstand machte..


----------



## stiffy (3. Februar 2002)

erm... versteh die frage nich...


> Also das was breite abstand machte..


kannst den satz ma übersetzen?

ps: es gibt kein gegenteil von nbsp weil nbsp einfach n leerzeichen ist.


----------



## sam (3. Februar 2002)

kennste die taste über enter    
das is für mich das gegenteil


----------



## SirNeo (4. Februar 2002)

Ich wüßte jetzt auch nicht was du mit dem Gegenteil meinst. Erkläre das etwas genauer.


----------



## CoMaSoUl (4. Februar 2002)

soweit ich das verstanden habe will er einen größeren abstand als den normalen leerzeichenabstand. .... mach doch nbspnbsp


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2002)

ODER:

<img src="blind.gif" width="20" height="0" border="0">

ODER:

<img src="clearpixel.gif" width="20" height="0" border="0">

ODER:

<img src="leer.gif" width="20" height="0" border="0">


Je nach Browser muß teils ein 1x1 Pixel großes Transparentes Gif mit einer  Farbe erstellt werden!

;-) 

[edit] Oh...mann meinte natürlich eine Farbne, damit das Bild als "transparent" abgespeichert werden kann.... [/edit]


----------



## Tribalman (6. Februar 2002)

Ein transparentes Gif mit einer Farbe?
Was denn nun: transparent oder farbig? 

Tribal

P.S.: Cooler Avatar!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Februar 2002)

UPPS ....

1 Farbe meinte ich, damit das Bild anschließend transparent festgelegt werden kann *sorry*, war wohl etwas spät gestern, so nach 16 Stunden Arbeit noch hier paar Post abzugeben...*smile*


----------



## netzbazille (7. Februar 2002)

Meinst Du vielleicht :

Leerzeichen Breite n   - &ensp
Leerzeichen Breite m   - &emsp
Schmales Leerzeichen   - &thinsp 

Ansonsten sind hier alle Sonderzeichen in HTML sehr gut erläutert.

http://www.netzwelt.com/selfhtml/html/referenz/zeichen.htm
(selfHTML von Stefan Münz)


----------

